# Minor updates...



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Been a while since I posted, here's what's happened since last time and since these pics:

http://members.cardomain.com/kevlyoun

Stromung exhaust
PaceSetter short shifter
HotShot CAI
240sx MAF
Tein S. Techs
KYB AGX
Koni stops
ME rear mounts
Front and rear STBs
HoseTechniques hose kit
Stealth corners (thnx Liu)
Syndicate Kustomz CF grill+brows
Black vynil door panel inserts/covered rear panels
CF shift knob
OEM mats

To be added this week:

JWT PP and disc
JWT flywheel
UR pulley

Future Plans:

ST front and rear sways
Stillen g-load brace
HotShot headers
Random Tech cat
ES bushings (every one they make)
JWT S1 cams
JWT ECU upgrade
Koyo radiator
Coolflex hoses
Extensive body work and cosmetic mods...TBA

Open to criticism! Holla...


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

looks like youve got your hands full. keep up the good work


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

please post pics... going to cardomain is lame


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

myoung said:


> please post pics... going to cardomain is lame


lazy


Nice. I like the red and black theme throughout


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looking good man ! want to fix your links cuz they dont work.. and also ever considered the black corners for your ride yet ?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

what do you have to run the 240sx maf?


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Liu, I've already got the corners, I bought them from you...???

And I can't post pics on here yet, I guess b/c I don't have a contributor acct? I don't know...the thing in the bottom corner says I can't post attatchments.

As for the 240 MAF, it was on there when I bought the car. The OEM MAF has a rep. for going bad on the 200s. And I'm like the unteenth owner of the car. Dealerships are bad about putting whatever parts they have lying around on the cars when they do their piss-poor inspections. Not dogging nissan dealers, but everyone knows the B14 isn't very highly regarded. I didn't realize the MAF wasn't stock until I put the CAI on and the adaptor didn't bolt up right. HotShot has sent me a new one at no charge (mad props to HS).

I'm waiting until later this week to get some new photos up. I don't have access to a digital camera right now...so as soon as I can borrow one for a few minutes I'll update the pics.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

AirForce200 said:


> As for the 240 MAF, it was on there when I bought the car. The OEM MAF has a rep. for going bad on the 200s. And I'm like the unteenth owner of the car. Dealerships are bad about putting whatever parts they have lying around on the cars when they do their piss-poor inspections. Not dogging nissan dealers, but everyone knows the B14 isn't very highly regarded. I didn't realize the MAF wasn't stock until I put the CAI on and the adaptor didn't bolt up right. HotShot has sent me a new one at no charge (mad props to HS).


22680 70F00 is the PN for the 240sx maf. You might want to check if it really is a 240sx maf.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Yellowsentragirl said:


> lazy
> 
> 
> Nice. I like the red and black theme throughout


not lazy.... I would think it would be lazy to not post the pics here.. as opposed to asking people to always go to cardomain.. I don't know it just seems to be more and more common, plus I still think cardomain is lame.. too many damn advertisments.. 

This is the Nissan Forums Member Rides section, not the Cardomain link area.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

can you post pix of the new front end? I'm hoping to get the grille and 'brows pretty soon, we'll have the same front end, LOL


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You know you have a small engine when your friction disc is just a bit larger than your UR pulley

j/k looks good


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Fact is, I can't post pics on here period. So just go to cardomain till I'm privelaged enough to have attatchments. Unless you'd like the honor of posting pics for me...

And those pics are a little off. I zoomed in on the pulley.

I'll have pics up of the whole car as soon as possible. I'm waiting on the other MAF adaptor from HS right now to finish the installation. (Yes it is a 240 MAF, I've already checked to make sure b4 calling HS 4 the new adaptor) A buddy of mine here at school has a digital camera, so we'll be getting pics up as soon as we can. 

I'll let u know when the cardomain page is done, unless someone wants to volunteer to post the pics for me, and I'll send an email.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

here you go:


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Thnx Jaralaccs...

The car went into a local shop at 6:30 this morning...too damn early for college students, especially just after finals. I should have it back late tomorrow or possible Monday morning, so I'll let you guys know how the new additions turn out.


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

*FINALLY......PIX!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Well here they are...and if you wanna post pics up for me again, go ahead but I still can't do it. SO GO TO CARDOMAIN!!!!! 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/689101

Hope ya like it!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Jara, how's driving with that extremely lightened flywheel? Is it really that difficult in town/city traffic? Or do you just get used to it?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Jara, how's driving with that extremely lightened flywheel? Is it really that difficult in town/city traffic? Or do you just get used to it?


 i dont own it I was just posting the pictures for him


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

to post pics:

LINK YOUR PICTURE HERE[/.img]

Take out the "." before IMG]

You cant HOST pics without being a contributior.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

also when you click on the picture on cardomain, get rid of the javascript part at the beginning it'll look like httpjhagidjahgkfdjhsgdfk::http://www.cardomain.com/ursername/imagename.jpg
take the part in red and put them inbetween the codes brandon told you above^^


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

what I usually do is right click and go to "properities" and copy the link from there. No java to worry about.


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Here goes nothin...


































































Hope these work


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Jara, how's driving with that extremely lightened flywheel? Is it really that difficult in town/city traffic? Or do you just get used to it?


It's a little wierd to get used to. The clutch cable is adjusted as low as it will go out of necessity so, it engages really low tot he floor but I've gotten used to it over time. As for the flywheel...here's a HUGE difference in accelleration and braking, both are much quicker. It's realy fun, and very easy to get accustomed to in city driving, and that perf. PP from JWT is strong as hell. It's either in or out, no "grey" area to play with, it's just like a switch. 

Driving has gotten more comfortable, believe it or not. The clutch feels great, the car is more responsive than ever and after I get my hands on some headers she's going to be quite fun to drive.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That sounds cool... by the way, nice car. I'm really liking the color scheme inside and out.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

AirForce200 said:


> It's a little wierd to get used to. The clutch cable is adjusted as low as it will go out of necessity so, it engages really low tot he floor but I've gotten used to it over time. As for the flywheel...here's a HUGE difference in accelleration and braking, both are much quicker. It's realy fun, and very easy to get accustomed to in city driving, and that perf. PP from JWT is strong as hell. It's either in or out, no "grey" area to play with, it's just like a switch.
> 
> Driving has gotten more comfortable, believe it or not. The clutch feels great, the car is more responsive than ever and after I get my hands on some headers she's going to be quite fun to drive.


great looking car, red and black are so hot together. When you let off the gas with that flywheel, does it decel quickly as well instead of keep on rolling on?


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> great looking car, red and black are so hot together. When you let off the gas with that flywheel, does it decel quickly as well instead of keep on rolling on?


There's a huge difference in the decelleration of the wheel due to the decreased momentum buildup after throttle. Less weight=less wheel momentum=quicker decel with this setup. 
It's exactly the same with accelleration too. I'm amazed with the difference in response and quickness both in the straightaways and out of the turns. I HIGHLY recommend this setup, as well as anything from JWT.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

from JWT I have the Balananced Shaft Rremoval kit, cams and valve springs, and a lightened flywheel is on the maybe as far as my list goes, not sure if I'm gonna go with JWT again though, might go with UR or Findeza.

Awsome car, nice to see someone else rocking the Carbon Fiber fuel door.


And its suprizing to see someone go ahead and do something a little more extensive (such as a flywheel) without doing some more basics first (Wheres the Header!?!)


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

what kind of shitboot and knob is that?


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> what kind of shitboot and knob is that?


It's a simple black leather w/red stitching from a parts store. I unlaced the elastic and stretched the bottom over the plastic ring. As for the knob it's off of a lexus IS300. I bought it used off of a good frind of mine, just b/c it's red and black weave CF. It makes a nice little addition to the int. I've got a Redline boot on the way, tho. I think it'll turn out nicely.

xbrandonx: The headers are somewhere in the future. I went ahead with the wheel and clutch b/c mine was going out already, and being a college student I figured I'd same future money and get all the parts installed at once. I had the shop do the clutch, flywheel, pulley, and a new axle after my CV boot blew, all at the same time. out 480 for labor, and I gave a little over 800 for all the parts. Quite a bill, but I'm loving the setup and the results are absolutely amazing.

Mad props to all the NF peeps that have helped me out researching everything and giving their opinions. Couldn't have done it without you guys!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

AirForce200 said:


> xbrandonx: The headers are somewhere in the future. I went ahead with the wheel and clutch b/c mine was going out already, and being a college student I figured I'd same future money and get all the parts installed at once. I had the shop do the clutch, flywheel, pulley, and a new axle after my CV boot blew, all at the same time. out 480 for labor, and I gave a little over 800 for all the parts. Quite a bill, but I'm loving the setup and the results are absolutely amazing.
> 
> Mad props to all the NF peeps that have helped me out researching everything and giving their opinions. Couldn't have done it without you guys!


are you saying 800 for the flywheel, clutch, and pully?!?!

thats one hell of a deal


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

And axle.. that really is a good deal.. did you get that pulley used for cheap or something?


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Nah, I just ordered everything from the manufacturers

PP, disc, and flywheel were bout 635
T/o bearing, belts, and axle bout 90 @ advance auto parts
pulley was bout 165 from UR online

Labor was what killed me.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

honestlly the prices seem about rate...even for the labor.


----------

